# Play video from desktop computer



## worldchanger (Jan 25, 2006)

We can play music and pictures we should also be able to play archived tivo programs. Or at least have the ability to copy programs onto the tivo provided there is free space.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Umm, Tivo goback does that, did that since 7.2 in September.

And for them, it will play the .tivo files you previous ly pulled, as wel as outside files processed to meed TiVo specifications. It copies from the PC to the TiVo, not streams, although like MRV, you can begin watching immediately.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Anyone know if copying files back to the TiVo from the PC is faster then when it transferred from the TiVo to the PC? I know the TiVo has to encode it on the way out and that's why it takes so long to transfer. But what about going in?


----------

